# Skinny frog



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a group of 3 matechos. 2 of them are perfect size but one is a little skinnier. He has always been skinny but i feel like hes to skinny now. He does eat a lot, i feed 3 times a week and every time i feed he is always eating. He eats some and then when hes full he walks away. So im not worried about him not eating. Should i quarantine him and see how he does in there? Im only pushing against moving him because he is very active and happy in his current house. What would you guys suggest? If you need pictures ill add some


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

How old are they? Did you Quarantine and fecal them?


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I haven't done anything. He dosent seem sick but I could quarantine him. Or feed more or whatever else you suggest


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

I would guess it's a male.

When I got my first frogs (Leucs). I got 3 of them. One frog was getting smaller than the other 2, and would never fatten up. I tried feeding more, but that just made the other 2 even fatter (they became blobs! lol). So I decided to separate the small frog. Loaded the tank with springs, and flies. The springs were so abundant that he couldn't keep up. Well one day I heard him call. That was when I realized the reason he was small and skinny (I was worried he was getting too skinny) is cause of that.
Shortly after that I returned him to the tank.
A few months later I saw some courting. The 2 big frogs started to fight, and that's how I confirmed them to be female. Took one female out, and have been breeding ever since.

Now while I don't fully know your situation. Separateing your frog is still a good idea, to give you piece of mind. But I figured I would share my experience.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Well the other two both aren't females. 1 might be a female but i heard the other one calling. For quarantine would dwarf isos work? Or only springtails? Thanks guys!



kevin575 said:


> I would guess it's a male.
> 
> When I got my first frogs (Leucs). I got 3 of them. One frog was getting smaller than the other 2, and would never fatten up. I tried feeding more, but that just made the other 2 even fatter (they became blobs! lol). So I decided to separate the small frog. Loaded the tank with springs, and flies. The springs were so abundant that he couldn't keep up. Well one day I heard him call. That was when I realized the reason he was small and skinny (I was worried he was getting too skinny) is cause of that.
> Shortly after that I returned him to the tank.
> ...


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Springtails seem to be best. My frogs tend to like them the most cause they move a lot. Making them an easy target. 

Always see it funny, that a frog will see a fly, get close. Then the fly stays still for a while, then the frog goes for another one that is moving, and the fly almost gets stepped on while he is going for the one that is moving.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

How old are they?


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

frogfreak said:


> How old are they?


A little over a year.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Matecho said:


> A little over a year.


I consider that age "the teenage years" lol

They grow like crazy and you have to pound them with food. I'd recommend increasing your feedings from 3 times a week to 5 or 6 until they hit adulthood.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

frogfreak said:


> I consider that age "the teenage years" lol
> 
> They grow like crazy and you have to pound them with food. I'd recommend increasing your feedings from 3 times a week to 5 or 6 until they hit adulthood.


I can do that but won't the other two frogs get too big and the skinny one get a little bigger??


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Matecho said:


> I can do that but won't the other two frogs get too big and the skinny one get a little bigger??


Are the other two overweight? Could be a male too. They're leaner looking.

Can you put some pics up?


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Heres all 3 frogs, im worried about the skinny one( the one under the plant) The other two seem fine though!


----------



## ckays (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm as far from a pro as you can get but the one under the plant looks fine to me...


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

ckays said:


> I'm as far from a pro as you can get but the one under the plant looks fine to me...


I agree, leaner yes, but def not skinny.


----------

